# General > General Chat >  Brain Tumor

## klkak

This is a tough one and I am finding it difficult to bear the load. As a man sometimes its hard to admit you need help.

The day before I broke my ankle my wife and I found out that she has a brain tumor called a "Meningioma". It is located in the front of he head just above her sinus cavity. It's size is approximately "3cm. x 2cm. x 1cm." roughly triangular shaped. It has not invaded her brain yet but it is displacing her brain quite a bit. It has invaded into her sinus cavity causing her facial pain and headaches which is why she started seeking medical help almost a year ago. We have submitted her case to the in state Neurology clinic in hopes they will take her case. If not we will have to travel outside to Washington state to seek care. This would cause a serious family hardship. She is not handling it very well of course. I pray with her every morning before she goes to work and every night before going to bed to help keep her encouraged. We have been married for 25 years and have traveled down many arduous roads to include many combat related military deployment. I was blindsided by this one. I am doing every thing I can to appear strong, But I must say that I feel so weak in the face of this. We are bible believing Christians and are leaning heavily on the Father for our strength. I know this was a heavy load to lay you folks but please forgive me. I am feeling very full at this moment and needed to let it out some how. If you pray we would be very grateful for your intersession.

Kevin...,

----------


## Gray Wolf

I am so sorry to here this. My wife and myself will pray for your wife, you and your family.

----------


## Sourdough

Wow, I don't know what to say. I am sorry to hear of this. I also shall pray for your family.

----------


## Riverrat

You and your family will be in our prayers.....and our thoughts..

----------


## crashdive123

Klkak - no forgiveness needed.  That's what friends are for.  You, your wife and family are in my prayers.

----------


## nell67

klkak,you are in my prayers,no apologies needed,this is what friends are for.

----------


## RangerXanatos

Prayers and smoke...

----------


## laughing beetle

you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.

----------


## klkak

You folks are great. Thank you for allowing me to turn my vulnerable side to you. Thank you for covering us and protecting us with your prayers and concern. I won't soon forget.

Kevin...,

----------


## Sarge47

Started praying right after I read the post!

----------


## wareagle69

about 7 years ago my wife was diagnosed with a brain tumor also, this one was a pituitary and benign it caused massive migraines and also depression plus just wreaking havoc on what the pituitary controls, every year she had to go get testing as the pituitary as it grows will put pressure on the optic nerve causing blindness, and also to make sure it did not become malignant, amazingly enough this feb when she did her scans the tumor was gone, she has a hard time believing this but her eyesight is still good and she does not get the headaches anymore, no explanation as to why its gone but it is what it is, hope is a powerful thing my friend.

----------


## klkak

Thank you Sarge. Every prayer helps.

WE, That is an awesome testimony. Thank you for sharing it with me.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

My family and I believe in prayer and we will be praying for you both. My wife is a five year cancer survivor and it hit me hard also. We were married 37yrs at the time, I pray every day for a cure.

----------


## klkak

Thank you OWC.

----------


## klkak

I just got off the phone with my wife. One of the Surgeons at the clinic here just called her and set up an appt. on Friday for a consultation. I am taking this as good news. What I have read about this doctor is all good.

----------


## nell67

Good Luck klkak,you know all our thoughts and prayers are with you and your wife.

----------


## rebel

Your wife, you and your family are in my prayers.  Have you looked at forums about this kind of cancer?  There is alot of useful information from others who are/have gone through the same thing.  They talk about treatments, medications, surgeries and places to go for fighting this.

I just did a search of  meningioma forum and came up with 68,900 hits.  I hope something can help.

----------


## klkak

Thank you rebel. I have been searching the web every day since I found out.

----------


## Merriwether

klkak,

Your wife (and you!) will be included in my family's prayers. 
Peace be with you,
                     -Merriwether

----------


## RBB

> This is a tough one and I am finding it difficult to bear the load. As a man sometimes its hard to admit you need help.
> 
> The day before I broke my ankle my wife and I found out that she has a brain tumor called a "Meningioma". It is located in the front of he head just above her sinus cavity. It's size is approximately "3cm. x 2cm. x 1cm." roughly triangular shaped. It has not invaded her brain yet but it is displacing her brain quite a bit. It has invaded into her sinus cavity causing her facial pain and headaches which is why she started seeking medical help almost a year ago. We have submitted her case to the in state Neurology clinic in hopes they will take her case. If not we will have to travel outside to Washington state to seek care. This would cause a serious family hardship. She is not handling it very well of course. I pray with her every morning before she goes to work and every night before going to bed to help keep her encouraged. We have been married for 25 years and have traveled down many arduous roads to include many combat related military deployment. I was blindsided by this one. I am doing every thing I can to appear strong, But I must say that I feel so weak in the face of this. We are bible believing Christians and are leaning heavily on the Father for our strength. I know this was a heavy load to lay you folks but please forgive me. I am feeling very full at this moment and needed to let it out some how. If you pray we would be very grateful for your intersession.
> 
> Kevin...,


  We will remember her in our morning prayers.  What is your wife's name?

RBB

----------


## klkak

> We will remember her in our morning prayers.  What is your wife's name?
> 
> RBB


My wife's name is "Debra". Thank you for your prayers.

----------


## wildWoman

A person's attitude can be a huge help for the body to fight illness, even when it's a very serious case. Hard as it may be at times like this, try and get your wife to do all the really fun stuff she loves, that perks her up. Let the docs look after the medical side. Keeping her spirits up and focussing on all beautiful things in life, trying not to dwell too much on what might be a bad outcome, will really boost her body's defenses. 
Good thoughts from a wild place for her.

----------


## klkak

Thank your WW for the encouragement.

I am doing my best. yesterday I went into town and bought a really nice Angus ribeye steak. I grilled it for dinner and her and I shared it with a fresh spinach salad. I could tell she was pleased with the meal. We then watched our favorite show on TV then went to bed and I prayed for her. This morning she seemed cheerful as she got ready for work. And talked about doing something with the grandkids after work before she comes home.

----------


## Jay

Klkak,  my thoughts and prayers are with you.
I know that feeling of helplessness very well. My fater was paralized for four years. I had to leave school at grade eight and start working. things were very though but what I dreded most was that feeling of fear and hopelessness that kept me awake late at night.   Yes I know....and I will pray for you both everyday. (btw I am a catholic)
God Bless.
J

----------


## DOGMAN

My thoughts and prayers are with you Klkak...

----------


## klkak

Thank you so much Jay and Jason.

Debra went to see the Doctor in Anchorage today. He said the tumor was to big to be taken out endoscopicly through her nose so they will have to do a bi-frontal craniotomy. Because the tumor is invading into her sinuses there will be an ENT surgeon on hand to repair the damage to her sinuses. The Doctor said her recovery time would be 6 to 8 weeks. Thats all I got from her on the phone. She will give me the full story when she gets home tonight.

----------


## gourdhead1997

Klkak, I too will add you and your wife to my prayers. My wife has had two brain surgeries and three spinal surgeries in the past three years. It is a scary time. Hang in there. Modern medical science can do wonderful things that were virtually impossible only a few years ago. God will give you the peace you seek.

----------


## tacmedic

klkak- you and yours will be in my families prayers.  Our hearts are with you.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

klkak, sorry about that, all of us wish that we could change that.

----------


## klkak

This morning when Debra woke up she started cleaning the house like someone possessed. She kept saying she couldn't go into the hospital without the house being clean. It kinda scared me because I could see a trace of fear in her eyes.

----------


## Sam

Klkak, I will pray for your family, modern medicine is amazing now-a-days.
-Sam

----------


## klkak

Thank you Sam.

----------


## ryaninmichigan

Head from Mexico, I do not trust the USA when it comes to cancer. I will pray also....

----------


## klkak

> Head from Mexico, I do not trust the USA when it comes to cancer. I will pray also....


Thank you for your prayers Ryan. We are going to stay here in Alaska.

----------


## wildWoman

> This morning when Debra woke up she started cleaning the house like someone possessed. She kept saying she couldn't go into the hospital without the house being clean. It kinda scared me because I could see a trace of fear in her eyes.


Hey that's okay...who wouldn't be scared? And if you can't fight the beast inside your body hands on, tackling a manual job like that makes a lot of sense...we're all rooting for her!

----------


## Riverrat

It is good you can talk on here Klkak, it makes it easier to be able to talk.You need someone to talk about what you are feeling, whether it is your local pastor, a friend, family member, or whoever, does not matter, just need to talk about what you are going through. It will help.
It is normal for your wife to need/want to be busy, takes her mind off the operation, if just for a minuite. She needs to know she can still do all she normally did, may even do more then before she found out she was sick. Best thing you can do is be there for her, be the shoulder to lean on when she needs it. It sounds like you are now doing just that, and that is all you can do at this time. 
You are still in our prayers and thoughts, both of you.

----------


## bulrush

Kevin,
I'm sorry to hear that. My ex-wife had cancer when we were married. It was a bad time for both of us, but attitude can help you get through it. Keep in mind "tumor" is not medically the same as "cancer". The tumor can be non-cancerous. And "cancer" is not a death sentence. Don't assume this is the "end of the road" for her. It has been 4 years since treatment ended for my ex and she is ornery as ever.

I learned they have very good cancer treatments these days, and great meds to fight off the side effects. 

Try to find a Gilda's House in your area. They are a support org founded by friends of Gilda Radner, the comedian from Saturday Night Live, and support is all free. They have a library with books on cancer, treatments, and dealing with emotions, support groups, and tips on how to deal with treatments. 

I think the hardest part was dealing with the emotions. I assumed nothing, and hoped for the best and I tried to be supportive without asking for anything from my then-wife.

----------


## klkak

Wildwoman, Riverrat, Bulrush. Thank you for your encouragement. I am finding that this thread is helping me deal with the emotions.

Debra has to get cardiac clearance before she can have surgery. She is meeting with the Cardiologist today. Some background. Debra has a bad heart. She has had several heart related surgeries. So getting this clearance is very important.

----------


## trax

Kevin,

as the others here have voiced, Debra and you are in my prayers.

----------


## klkak

Thank you Trax.

----------


## klkak

The Wolf pack is a wonderful bunch of people.

Debra received cardiac clearance from her Cardiologist. This was a big step. Without the clearance she would not be considered for the surgery. We are another step closer to her healing.

I pray that every one of you are blessed abundantly.

Kevin...,

----------


## crashdive123

There are a lot of people praying and pulling for Debra and you.  Unfortunately words often fail to convey heart felt feelings and wishes.  Just know that there are a lot of people that care.

----------


## Riverrat

That is great news....glad she got that step out of the way....

----------


## Gray Wolf

Well said crash. 

Kevin, that's just the start of the good news!

----------


## zaebra

klkak,
i wanted to share with you that my mother had an identical tumor to that which your wife has about five years ago.  we live in spokane, washington, and thankfully one of the best neurosurgeons in the country flew in from seattle to remove the tumor.  she also had to have the cranial removal.  her tumor was about the size of a golf ball, and choked off the blood supply to the sense of smell region, permanently killing it.  my mother did have some after effects that she is still dealing with (also heart-related), so it forced her into an early retirement.

we're not a religious family in the slightest, but that doesn't mean that we can't wish you well.  our family went through what you're going through, and it was tough.. but we stuck together and everything's fine now.  however you achieve your positive outlook (religion, support groups, fluffy bunny slippers), achieve it.  it makes all the difference in the world.  my mother is the single-most upbeat and permanently optimistic person i know and always sees the best in everyone, and i'm confident that it's her love of life that's helped her recover as well as she has.  i know from personal experience that what you're going through is the scariest thing that you wouldn't ever dare to imagine, but remember this: others have beaten far worse, and you will beat this.  not "can", but "will".

i won't say "good luck", because you won't need it.  i will wish your wife a speedy recovery, though.  at least hospital food has gotten better in the last few years!

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

klkak, My family and i feel for your situation,so we wanted to invite you and your wife over for a BBQ, I'll go ahead and get out the grill


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## klkak

> klkak,
> i wanted to share with you that my mother had an identical tumor to that which your wife has about five years ago.  we live in Spokane, Washington, and thankfully one of the best neurosurgeons in the country flew in from Seattle to remove the tumor.  she also had to have the cranial removal.  her tumor was about the size of a golf ball, and choked off the blood supply to the sense of smell region, permanently killing it.  my mother did have some after effects that she is still dealing with (also heart-related), so it forced her into an early retirement.
> 
> we're not a religious family in the slightest, but that doesn't mean that we can't wish you well.  our family went through what you're going through, and it was tough.. but we stuck together and every thing's fine now.  however you achieve your positive outlook (religion, support groups, fluffy bunny slippers), achieve it.  it makes all the difference in the world.  my mother is the single-most upbeat and permanently optimistic person i know and always sees the best in everyone, and I'm confident that it's her love of life that's helped her recover as well as she has.  i know from personal experience that what you're going through is the scariest thing that you wouldn't ever dare to imagine, but remember this: others have beaten far worse, and you will beat this.  not "can", but "will".
> 
> i won't say "good luck", because you won't need it.  i will wish your wife a speedy recovery, though.  at least hospital food has gotten better in the last few years!


Goldrydd, Thank you for this testimony, and thank you for your words of encouragement. It truly means allot to me.

----------


## klkak

> klkak, My family and i feel for your situation,so we wanted to invite you and your wife over for a BBQ, I'll go ahead and get out the grill
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


That is very generous of you. I'm afraid we'll have to take a rain check. Thank you anyway.

----------


## AKS

Sorry I have been out of touch recently klkak.  You, Debra and the rest of the family are in my prayers.  My family up there, over in Okinawa and here in the midwest are all praying for you and the circle keeps growing.  Let me know if there is anything I can do to help.  Stay strong brother.

----------


## klkak

> Sorry I have been out of touch recently klkak.  You, Debra and the rest of the family are in my prayers.  My family up there, over in Okinawa and here in the Midwest are all praying for you and the circle keeps growing.  Let me know if there is anything I can do to help.  Stay strong brother.


My Brother I am glad you finely got the news. It was good talking to you also. Take care of yourself. Call me when you get home. :Smile:

----------


## Rambo JohnJ

even though i am new here, there is a true story i know of to perhaps help you in dealing with your problem.

the famous poker player Doyle Brunson had some kind of cancer (skin maybe) which was too serious to operate on, and doctors gave him only about a month left to live. after praying every day, when he went to the get a surgery to basically cut the cancer's pathway to his head (which would leave him completely paralyzed), right before the surgery, another scan revealed that all his tumors were gone and he was perfectly fine. 

so just keep hope alive and sometimes these things work themselves out

----------


## klkak

> even though i am new here, there is a true story i know of to perhaps help you in dealing with your problem.
> 
> the famous poker player Doyle Brunson had some kind of cancer (skin maybe) which was too serious to operate on, and doctors gave him only about a month left to live. after praying every day, when he went to the get a surgery to basically cut the cancer's pathway to his head (which would leave him completely paralyzed), right before the surgery, another scan revealed that all his tumors were gone and he was perfectly fine. 
> 
> so just keep hope alive and sometimes these things work themselves out


Thank you for that encouragement. My wife is a part of me so I can never give up hope.

----------


## tsitenha

For both of yous, I pray

----------


## Jericho117

She will be fine.

----------


## klkak

Tsitenha and Jericho, Thank you very much for you prayers and encouragement.

----------


## Proud American

Just adding my prayers

----------


## klkak

> Just adding my prayers


Thank you very much. Every single prayer helps. :Smile:

----------


## klkak

Here is the latest,

Debra has gotten the last two test done. A CT-scan of her eyes and some type of vision test. She delivered the results from all the tests to the surgeons office today. She says she is going to schedule the surgery for the middle of October. She has made out a new will and testament and a living will so that my daughter and I don't have to make that decision if necessary.

Thank all of you again so much for interceding for us.

Kevin...,

----------


## nell67

Have they given her any kind of news klkak?? are they saying anything at all about it?

just remember we are always here if you need a shoulder,or just a few sets of ears to listen.Payers for your family as always.

----------


## chiye tanka

klkak, you don't know me yet, but I know what you are going thru. I'm not Christian, I follow the Native path, but my prayers will be with you and yours until this fight is won. Keep heart and never give in.

----------


## bulrush

Nell, they actually have to retrieve some cells to do some tests on them, to determine the next course of treatment, if any. When you know you have "cancer of the xyz" there are still more dimensions to that type of cancer. Let me see if I can remember the grade progression. 

Here's the grade dimension. Grade 1 is fast growing, through Grade 4 which is slow growing. Fast growing tumors are very responsive to chemo, because they absorb lots of the chemo drug. Grade 4, are tougher to treat since they grow more slowly.

Then there is another dimension called Stage. I don't remember if they used numbers for this dimension but let's assume so. Stage 1 is the very beginning of true cancer (not just a tumor). Stage 4 is late stage cancer and it may have spread to the rest of the body. The stage is mainly used to tell the difference between early and late stage cancers.

----------


## Fletcher

Klkak, 
 I have a unique relationship with God. He here's you. Faith is everything. 
Are you a believer? Do you believe he can heal?  Faith is up to you. Keep PRAYING and I'll do the same. Hang in there brother we are here for you.


PS HE CAN

----------


## klkak

> Have they given her any kind of news klkak?? are they saying anything at all about it?
> 
> just remember we are always here if you need a shoulder,or just a few sets of ears to listen.Payers for your family as always.


Nell, The surgeon believes the tumor is benign because of the type that it is. He is confident he can get it all out but has concerns about her eyesight and sense of smell. We are waiting for her next visit with the surgeon to see how he interprets all the test.

----------


## klkak

Chiye tanka and Fletcher, As a child I was raised in the Native ways. After I joined the military I received Christ. Thank you both for your prayers and encouragement. With so many people interceding on Debra's behalf I can't help but to feel positive about the outcome.

----------


## crashdive123

Just know that we're all here for you, Debra, and the rest of your family.

----------


## klkak

Debra has a cold so we have to postpone the surgery. Once her cold symptoms are gone, she then has to stop taking one of her medication for several days. After this they will schedule the surgery to remove the tumor.

----------


## nell67

Prayers for a quick recovery on the cold,and that everything goes well with the surgery itself,I know how difficult brain surgery is,as my young nephew has had 3 brain surgeries in just over a year and a half,his problem is very different than Debras,but they will not operate on him at all if he has a cold,and his immune sustem is pretty much non existant,so catching him without a cold is hard to say the least.

Thinking of and praying for your family everyday.

----------


## Gray Wolf

That must have been a great disappointment for your whole family. Stay strong my brother. As always, you and Debra are in our prayers.

----------


## crashdive123

Thanks for the update Kevin.  As always, you and your family are in our prayers.

----------


## chiye tanka

Sorry to hear the bad news. Keep your heads up, we won't forget you and yours. Our prayers are with you always brother.

----------


## Riverrat

You all are still in our prayers and thoughts....keep the good thoughts going.

----------


## dondydon

quick question, how does saying a few words that the person will never even hear change the behavior of out-of-control cells...  :Confused: 
(btw to the person who said good attitude can help someone get better from illness, thats been completely proven wrong when it comes to cancer)

----------


## nell67

Whatever dondeydon,go play in the street somewhere

----------


## Sarge47

> quick question, how does saying a few words that the person will never even hear change the behavior of out-of-control cells... 
> (btw to the person who said good attitude can help someone get better from illness, thats been completely proven wrong when it comes to cancer)


Positive Mental attitude as well as laughter helps create Endorphins which are known to cure many diseases have & even cure folks with Cancer...you need to check out some "Zig Ziglar" stuff.  Also Medical Science has been wrong many times.  Remember when they used to use "Leeches" & "Bleeding"? :Cool:

----------


## dondydon

> Positive Mental attitude as well as laughter helps create Endorphins which are known to cure many diseases have & even cure folks with Cancer...you need to check out some "Zig Ziglar" stuff.  Also Medical Science has been wrong many times.  Remember when they used to use "Leeches" & "Bleeding"?


endorphins? then you might as well chug down some chocolate.

----------


## laughing beetle

> quick question, how does saying a few words that the person will never even hear change the behavior of out-of-control cells... 
> (btw to the person who said good attitude can help someone get better from illness, thats been completely proven wrong when it comes to cancer)


Unless you have something constructive to say...dont bother saying anything.  I have personal experience with cancer and I can say that my brother's positive attitude, indeed both our attitudes had a lot to do with his making a full recovery.  7 months in remission...each day is a gift.

----------


## klkak

Dondydon, There are five things a human requires to thrive. Food, Water, Shelter, physical companionship, Spiritual companionship. ie. something to believe in or have faith in. A higher power. Call it what you want. When one man prays for another of the same belief or spirit, the other receives comfort and encouragement. In this way one takes on the burden of the other. He shares his load.

There is a wisdom that reads like this:

Two are better than one,
because they have a good return for their work

If one falls down,
his friend can help him up.

But pity the man who falls and has no one to help him up.

Also, if two lie down together, they will keep warm.
But how can one keep warm alone?

Though one may be overpowered, two can defend themselves.

*A cord of three strands is not quickly broken*.

This last sentence is the most important. It combines the two with the higher power. I hope you were able to understand this and it answered your question.

----------


## nell67

dondydon,if you have something constructive to say in another thread,please go there now,your input in this thread is not needed.

----------


## laughing beetle

klkak, I am still praying for you and Debra.  Hang in there sir.  All blessings.

----------


## crashdive123

Hey dandy - or dondy -whatever you call yourself....normally I would invite you to go to the introduction section and tell us a bit about yourself.  This time I'll pass on that and invite you to go away.

----------


## dondydon

> Dondydon, There are five things a human requires to thrive. Food, Water, Shelter, physical companionship, Spiritual companionship. ie. something to believe in or have faith in. A higher power.


then there isnt one athiest on earth that thrives?

----------


## nell67

Well said Crash,I second that motion.

----------


## klkak

Thank you L.B.

----------


## nell67

> then there isnt one athiest on earth that thrives?


 
He thrives,because although The athiest may not beLIEve,HE beLIEves in the athiest

----------


## ledzeppie

and this is why you don't bring religion to the internet...

someone always argues...

----------


## dondydon

i think every1 shud get out of this forum. It says TALK ABOUT ANYTHING BUT RELIGION AND POLITICS, yet you ask for prayers and everythin. u guys r pretty stupid...

----------


## crashdive123

Yet but another pimply faced, booger eating troll.  Say good night.

----------


## klkak

> then there isn't one atheist on earth that thrives?


I do not believe in atheism. Everyone at some point in their lives believes in something.

Now please do not pervert this thread. My wife, the woman I pledge to spend the rest of my life with is very ill. The words of the folks here help me, encourage me and comfort me. In return I can give my wife the best I have to give without the burden of the fear I might loose her.

*edit*, I removed the bulk of this post because it contained a painful memory and it did not belong in this thread.

----------


## nell67

> i think every1 shud get out of this forum. It says TALK ABOUT ANYTHING BUT RELIGION AND POLITICS, yet you ask for prayers and everythin. u guys r pretty stupid...


I think you should go somewhere where you are wanted,oh wait,theres no such place on Earth now,is there? :Mad:

----------


## laughing beetle

easy ma'am, soon enough Sarge or Rick will take care of the infestation  :Smile:   though trust me, I share your sentiments  :Wink:

----------


## nell67

ouch,she called me ma'am  :EEK!: !LMAO!!!!!!!

----------


## laughing beetle

Wellll, I was raised to respect my elders, no matter how ornery they are feeling!  :Wink:   And since I still feel like a kid, manners (or sarcasm :Wink:  ) usually kick in.  :Smile:

----------


## nell67

Hey,I feel like a kid too,most of the time! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## laughing beetle

It's a good thing. :Smile:  Sometimes the behavior of "adults" can get scary! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   ( not directed at ANYONE on this site!) :Stick Out Tongue: (beetle gets ready to scurry back under her rock...)

----------


## Sam

> quick question, how does saying a few words that the person will never even hear change the behavior of out-of-control cells... 
> (btw to the person who said good attitude can help someone get better from illness, thats been completely proven wrong when it comes to cancer)


 Hey Donnydon, go play in traffic. If you can't be nice go away!
-Sam

----------


## Ole WV Coot

> That must have been a great disappointment for your whole family. Stay strong my brother. As always, you and Debra are in our prayers.


Your family is and will remain in our prayers and prayer works. My wife is a 5yr cancer survivor. I have been there, scared, felt helpless, put her in the right hands and prayed for God to guide them. After 43yrs we are still together. Prayer works. I probably don't sound like it sometimes but I do have faith in prayer. NEVER quit, we didn't.
 :Smile:

----------


## Gray Wolf

> i think every1 shud get out of this forum. It says TALK ABOUT ANYTHING BUT RELIGION AND POLITICS, yet you ask for prayers and everythin. u guys r pretty stupid...


No dondydon, were family! Is that to hard a concept for you to understand?  :Mad:

----------


## Sarge47

> i think every1 shud get out of this forum. It says TALK ABOUT ANYTHING BUT RELIGION AND POLITICS, yet you ask for prayers and everythin. u guys r pretty stupid...


This is your only warning, knock off the flaming or be gone! :Mad:   I personally don't care if you believe in a higher power or not, but your comments here reveal that you're very immature.  I personally know of a case where a guy's wife, who'd bought insurance off of me, was found to have cancer.  Our church prayed for her &the cancer disappeared; the doctors were flumoxed!  :EEK!:  Now leave this thread alone if you don't have something constructive to say or reap the consequences.  Please note that your offensive posts will be removed as a start if you don't follow the rules.  This is NOT a discussion of religion, but of prayer to a higher power, which is even taught in A.A. meetings. :Cool:

----------


## Rick

Dondydon or david-the-monkey, whichever, if those posts are your sum total input then keep your mouth shut (or fingers off the keyboard). If you are just here to cause trouble then you won't be here very long. I can erase your posts as easy as I can erase you.

----------


## Jay

Take up a hat collection, buy him a air ticket and send him over here.  we have special ways of dealing with his kind.

----------


## Jay

Klkak,  nothing much that I can say or do from over here.  Just know that you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.
j

----------


## Beo

An athiest does believe in God, because you have to acknowledge that there is a God to say He does not exsist. IMHO.

----------


## klkak

> Klkak,  nothing much that I can say or do from over here.  Just know that you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.
> j


Jay, your thoughts and prayers are enough. :Smile:

----------


## Beo

Klkak,
You have the prayers and thoughts of my family and church, God bless you and your family bro, if there is anything I can do let me know. And it takes a real man to show and say he needs help, I have done it many times and consider myself a man. 
Beo,

----------


## klkak

Beo, the folks here have been a great source of encouragement. I never expected the out pouring I have recieved from you and the others.

----------


## trax

wow man, I missed some serious stuff here. Kevin, you know that you and Debra are in our prayers man, like GW said, we're family here.

Hey dondydumbnuts, wanna come to Manitoba? I'll take you out hunting dude.

----------


## crashdive123

Oh....can I have him first?????  Please!

----------


## Rick

He's close. He's in BC. At least that's where his ISP is.

----------


## BraggSurvivor

Been so consumed with all the "other stuff", this thread eluded me. My deepest apologies.

Prayers tonight from the Bragg family are on the way klkak.

----------


## trax

> He's close. He's in BC. At least that's where his ISP is.


With all due respect and apologies to the brothers and sisters on the left coast of Canada who do live in one of the most fabulous forest and mountain areas ever conceived by our Creator, and take appropriate advantage of their surroundings.... I do believe he's what is sometimes known as one of those GTJO's (GasTown JerkOffs), but that's enough of that for me. He really doesn't deserve any further consideration.

----------


## klkak

Thank you very much Bragg.

----------


## chiye tanka

Klak, sorry some dee dee dee contaminated this tread. He'll get his in his own time, you know he'll reap what he sowed.
Please forget him and keep us posted about your wife. Our thoughts and prayers are with you always. Stay strong.

----------


## nell67

What he said klkak,but I sure wish I knew what dee dee dee meant... :Smile:

----------


## nell67

klkak,

 How's Debra's cold,have they been able to reschedule her surgery yet??

----------


## rebel

It's good to see folks make a stand for what is right.  You can't be ashamed or deny.  Sometimes you have to lay it all on the line.  Maybe we are used for a higher purpose.  I don't know.  I don't understand.  My prayers are for you all to stay strong and focused on what really matters.  That our lives are used in a way that helps others to see.  It already has.  Good job Klkak and Debra!  Good luck too.

----------


## klkak

Debra is over the cold.  She called the surgeons office yesterday to get the ball rolling.  I imagine they'll call her back today.  I'll let everyone know when she schedules the surgery.

----------


## chiye tanka

Thanks klkak, good to hear she's over that cold. :Smile:

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I'm so sorry for you and your family, it goes without saying that times are tough.  I'm more than happy to pray for all of you.  By what I know of you, you come from strong stock.  You stay strong for her, but you'll need time to let go now and then and that's O.K. too.

"With God, all things are possible"

----------


## Tony uk

You and Debra will be in my prayers tonight Klkak, Im glad to hear that the cold has eased up now, And i wish Debra all the best with the surgery.

----------


## klkak

Debra just called me.  Her surgery is scheduled for 0730 Tuesday.  When she told me I kinda got a little sick to my stomach.  It feels like my heart is in my throat...,

----------


## crashdive123

I'll say an extra prayer for you both.

----------


## Gray Wolf

I understand how hard it is for you and Debra, be strong my brother, and believe, which I know you do. You have so many praying for Debra, God can't help but hear our prayers.

----------


## nell67

klkak,we are all here and praying for you and your family,if you need to vent pm me I'm all ears.

----------


## chiye tanka

Klkak, we're all here for you and your wife, hearts and prayers.

----------


## klkak

Neither Debra or I slept last night.  Anxieties were running very high.

----------


## trax

> Neither Debra or I slept last night.  Anxieties were running very high.


Well that's only natural brother, you know you're both in all our prayers. Advise spending time close to the earth, take a few moments to enjoy what's around you  you know what I'm talking about.

----------


## klkak

My grandson is with me today. A walk in the woods might be in order.

----------


## Riverrat

You are still in our thoughts and prayers...

----------


## klkak

A spirit of peace that has come over Debra. We both slept well last night. Our whole church came together and prayed for us today.  My daughter and grandkids where there also and came to our house afterwords for lunch. It has been a good day.

----------


## crashdive123

I'm glad you and your family had a good day.  You deserve it.

----------


## nell67

So glad you had a great day klkak,just remember,you have a huge prayer circle going on here as well,and it will keep going until well past the time they tell you it is gone,and she is 100%.

----------


## rebel

Prayer works.  I see it every day.  Stay strong!

----------


## BraggSurvivor

And Divine healing.

http://www.aolhealth.com/health/mira...267x1200669336

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Can't add much to what's been said but you still are in our prayers.

----------


## klkak

Tomorrow is the day. We have to be at the hospital at 6:00am.  I may not be on line for a few days.  I will give you all an update as soon as I can.  I don't have the words to express how much of an encouragement all of you have been.  I pray that all of you be blessed. Thank you...,

----------


## nell67

klkak.you will be taking a little peice of each of us with you,you will not be alone.

And you know HE is always there.

----------


## chiye tanka

> klkak.you will be taking a little peice of each of us with you,you will not be alone.
> 
> And you know HE is always there.


Well said Nell.

----------


## klkak

Debra's surgery lasted about 5 hours.  The Doctor was able to remove all the tumor. :Smile: 

He was also able to save the nerves that service the sense of smell and sense of taste. :Smile: 

Debra had a hard time coming out of the anesthesia. She was in recovery for about 3 hours.

She is now in the CCU.  

***He hears when we pray***

I will continue to give updates as they come. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

While waiting I read the daily new paper and found this in the comic's

----------


## laughing beetle

Klkak that is wonderful news :Smile:  :Smile:  I pray for you and Debra every night... may all blessings continue to fall upon you and yours. :Smile:

----------


## chiye tanka

I'm so glad to hear all went well. Klkak, grandfather is surely looking after you and Debra. :Big Grin:

----------


## nell67

Wonderful news klkak! We will continue prayers that her recovery goes well and she is free from pain very soon. (((((BIG HUG)))))! :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

Thanks for the update. I'm glad everything turned out so well. Truly good news!

----------


## crashdive123

Great news.  Thanks for the update.  Debra and you are always in our prayers.

----------


## rebel

Outstanding!  Thanks for the update.

----------


## trax

awesome Klkak, just awesome.

----------


## Gray Wolf

Great news! Yes HE does listen. I am very happy and relieved for Debra, you and yours. Wonderful news!  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Sounds good. Still remain in our prayers. I think we all know who pulled her thru.

----------


## Riverrat

That is great news....I am so glad it is coming together. Thanks for taking the time to update us. You are both still in our thoughts and prayers...

----------


## klkak

Debra was moved out of the CCU last night. The doctor also took out the drain tube. He said she may be able to go home as early as this weekend. :Big Grin:   The grandkids got to visit her last night also. The oldest was calm as always. The middle child almost went into shock (the little goofball). The youngest kept saying "Grandma bump head" in between mouthfuls of ice cream.

Kevin...,

----------


## wildWoman

So glad to hear it all went well! I'm sure she's looking forward to get rid of the iv lines and be home soon...your chance for seriously pampering her  :Smile:  What better season for that than winter?!

----------


## trax

> Debra was moved out of the CCU last night. The doctor also took out the drain tube. He said she may be able to go home as early as this weekend.  The grandkids got to visit her last night also. The oldest was calm as always. The middle child almost went into shock (the little goofball). The youngest kept saying "Grandma bump head" in between mouthfuls of ice cream.
> 
> Kevin...,


Well, that might have been just too much information, cuz now I want ice cream too :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jay

Good news indeed! I'm so glad things went well.  Will continue to pray for both of you.
rgds
j

----------


## nell67

Thats great news !!

----------


## crashdive123

Great news Kevin!  Thanks for the update.

----------


## Rick

I'm late with the congratulations but congratulations!!

----------


## klkak

Debra has had a couple small set backs in the last couple of days but over all is doing really good. I should be able to take her home in the next day or two.

----------


## chiye tanka

That's great. I'm glad to hear things are going so well.: :Smile:

----------


## nell67

Setbacks are always to be expected with major surgery,the great thing is her will and her faith to get through this,she has a wonderful support system,starting with you,and that makes a big difference.

You keep doing what you are doing,and we will keep praying for you both to have the strength that will see you through!

----------


## crashdive123

Ditto what Nell said.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Glad to hear things are going in the right direction.  God bless all of you!

----------


## klkak

Well I brought Debra home yesterday :Big Grin: 

When I got her home she sat in her favorite chair and promptly went to sleep.  Around 9 pm I got her up and helped her take a shower and then put her to bed.  She had a somewhat fitful night but rested just the same.  This morning I made her pancakes with peanut butter on them (it's what she wanted :Confused: ).  We just got back from picking up her medications and she is in napping on the couch. :Smile: 

Her doctor said that she will be doing allot of sleeping over the next couple of weeks but her energy would return.

The women from church are going to be bringing us meals for the next couple of weeks also.  I started to protest but was by myself and out numbered so I gratefully accepted their kindness.

I have been running on only a couple hours of sleep a day for the past week. I am starting to feel like a horse thats been rode hard and put up wet.

I reckon while she is resting I should do the same. 

Thank you "Wolf Pack" this experience would have been much more difficult without your encouragement. :Smile:  Kevin...,

----------


## crashdive123

That's great news Kevin.  I'm (we all) are very happy for you and Debra.

----------


## nell67

Kevin,

A little funny that she wanted peanutbutter on her pancakes... my son and his wife were over the other nite,and she kept saying she wanted pancakes,after about the 5th time,I asked her if she wanted me to make her some,and she said yep,the baby would love it!!!! and she put peanutbutter on them :EEK!:  ( the baby is due June 16th by the way!) 

So glad Debra is home,and yes the best thing for you is to rest when she does,no sense you getting sick trying to take care of her,I will continue prayers for all of you.

----------


## Sourdough

Good news, neighbor.

----------


## klkak

nell, thats funny. :Smile: 

Hope, I have someone to sit with Debra this weekend so I can go to the gun show in Eagle river.  Will you be there?

----------


## Sourdough

It does not look like I can make it, with 8 puppies. My partner will be there.

----------


## klkak

> It does not look like I can make it, with 8 puppies. My partner will be there.


I need to sell off a rifle so I can buy the scope for my .338 :Confused:

----------


## Riverrat

Great news Kevin....glad it all worked out.

----------


## Rick

Leave that girl alone! Peanut butter, pancakes and milk were made for each other. Ya'll got some strange taste buds if you don't like pancakes and peanut butter. Debra's sense of taste came through just fine!

----------


## klkak

> Debra's sense of taste came through just fine!


Yes it did.  :Smile:

----------


## tsitenha

Best news of the day  :Big Grin: 
Keeping you in my prayers

----------


## Gray Wolf

> I need to sell off a rifle so I can buy the scope for my .338


That rifle you need to sell wouldn't be that M6 by chance????  :Wink:  If so PLEASE PM me.

----------


## klkak

Man are you persistent.  I am so sorry to say that is isn't.  I have a Remington 673 .350 rem magum that I'm thinking of selling.

----------


## Gray Wolf

There's no harm in asking, and if I didn't, and it was that rife.... It would have been my fault for not asking. At least you now have let the group know what you want to get rid of. Maybe one of the pack would like to have one of those. Could be a blessing in disguise! Wish I could help you out my brother.

----------


## klkak

GW, I have a young friend attending college in Iowa. In his collection of guns here in AK he has a stainless .22lr/.410 scout rifle that he hasn't used in years. When he comes home for the holidays I'll ask him if he is willing to part with it.

----------


## Gray Wolf

Thanks Kevin, that would be kind of you, I do appreciate it.
As always,
You know my thoughts and prayers are there for Debra , you, and yours.

----------


## klkak

Thank you my brother

----------


## klkak

Debra wanted to go to the store today.  I figured it would be good for her to walk around for a while. Five hours later I was ready to call the men in white coats to take me away.  How is it that she needs my help to walk to the bathroom but can look at every single piece of clothing in Fred Meyers. :Confused:

----------


## Rick

It's therapy, Klkak. At least you can keep telling yourself that. 

Have you ever seen the old men that sit at the water fountain in the mall? They were 20 when they arrived there with their wife.

----------


## crashdive123

Ah!!!  A clear sign that she's feeling much better!

----------


## Fletcher

Glad every thing is fine.Great news the kind i like to here! Still praying for you both.

----------


## klkak

Debra is recovering nicely.  She still needs my help to take a bath but she is able to use the little girls room by herself....lol

She spoke with her doctor today and he reduced the dose of anti-seizure medication.  She is starting to get her appetite back and has stopped taking the pain meds altogether.  The blessing are coming fresh every day.

----------


## Sourdough

Sounds Great, happy for you both.

----------


## hickatheart

Klkak, 
Glad to hear the good news (PTLJ), and will pray for recovery to the point of being better than before being sick in the first place.  I have been very sick and healed (no meds/diets/suppliments) all Him.  Glad in my heart for you.

Mr bad timing Dond/Dand from a few pages back is a tormented soul.  

H@H

----------


## crashdive123

Great news Kevin!  Thanks for the update.

----------


## nell67

That is wonderful news Kevin!!

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Great news, I wish her Gods Speed in her recovery!

----------


## Aurelius95

I've not been on the site so much recently, and I was glad to get caught up on 6 pages for this thread (that I hadn't read).   I'm very glad that things went well with Debra's surgery and recovery.  Happy for you and your wife, grandkids especially.  They need their grandma!

----------


## catfish10101

There's the proof, it's amazing what prayer can do. 
I haven't responded to this thread because I haven't been here long enough to really know anyone, but I have sent a few prayers for you and will continue to do so as your wife recovers. 
God bless us all!!

----------


## klkak

Debra said she woke up this morning without any ill feelings.  We lazied around the house for most of the day then went into Anchorage this afternoon and picked up the grandkids and took them to dinner at Applebee's.  After we took the kids home we stopped in to the Eagle River Wal-Mart to pick up a few things.  She did really well.  She was a bit troublesome about my driving so she must be feeling better.  I told her she couldn't talk about my driving until her doctor said she could start driving again.  She blurted out something about stopping for the red light I just drove through.  I defended myself by saying it was to dangerous to stop for that red light cause I was going to fast and I didn't realize it was red cause she was distracting me by complaining about my driving.  She looked at me for a moment with her mouth open then muttered something about me being totally out of my mind.  She then called her girlfriend with the cell phone and proceeded to tell her all about my state of mind beginning with my family tree which according to her had two roots and no branches.  When we got home and I parked the truck we turned and looked at each other and busted out laughing.  I truly love that woman even if she is a little touched.  :Big Grin:   We had a really fun day.

----------


## Arsey

Wow Klkak that's a tale and a half.
I'm very happy to hear the good outcome.
As a survivor of a pituitary adenoma (tumour) and consequent surgery I can vouch for how you and your wife have been feeling.
It's a scary time. But attitude does play a huge part in a positive outcome.
I too was about to go blind. Just at the point that I'd made it as a professional freelance cameraman and after about 15 years of telling doctors that there was something wrong.
I had the surgery that went up the nose and through the sinus. They say they got it all but then gave me a massive course of radiotherapy which in turn was supposed  to kill everything that was left of the pituitary.
As a bloke you don't function that well without a pituitary.
Anyway 15 years post surgery with checks every year I find myself tumour free apparently. Which is great news.
I hope Debra has continuing good news.
I would advise going down the herbal path for ongoing strengthening of the body. If you have any questions, just ask, I'd be glad to answer.
I don't actually have any great faith in modern medicine as such but I can vouch for the herbal remedies and natural diet things that my wonderful wife has researched for me for years now.
Well done Debra for staying positive and getting through this.

May your God go with you.

----------


## crashdive123

You know she's feeling better if it's your driving she is concerned with. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## nell67

Oh yea,she's feeling better,your in trouble now!

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Sounds good and I hope she starts driving soon. I just gave up with the car, I am a passenger only. The truck is a different story, I drive my way and she keeps quiet(sometimes). Hope things get back to normal soon and you folks are still in our prayers.

----------


## chiye tanka

When the little woman starts beating you with a stick, she'll be back 100%. :Big Grin:

----------


## Riverrat

Glad to hear things are getting to normal....

----------


## Gray Wolf

What a relief this must be for you (and her), I'm very happy for you my brother. But we will continue to pray for Debra until the Doc's say she is 100%.
God Bless!

----------


## Shaniun

I have been away for a while, and am so very sorry not to have been here to add my prayers, which you would have had daily.

What I will do now, though, is give thanks to Him for the recovery of your precious partner, and the return of normalicy in your lives.  God is good, and if He brings you to it, will see you through it.

Blessings.

----------


## klkak

All of you have been great.  Your encouragements have kept me going and your prayers have blessed us beyond understanding.

----------


## Gray Wolf

You understand, because you believe...

----------


## Aaren

i am very sorry to hear this, don't loose hope in life everything will be fine. definitely your family will be there in our prayers  always...i heard that Leksell Gamma Knife is the ONLY stereotactic radiosurgery system specifically approved for treating brain tumors, also known as brain metastases, based on long-term scientific proof.
-----------
Aaren

Search Engine Marketing

----------

